# Sobre opiniones fundadas: Los 10.000 de XiaoRoel



## Lurrezko

El maestro don Xiao Roel ha llegado a las 10.000 perlas en este foro. Manda carallo. Y eso a pesar de sus largas ausencias y de su carácter itinerante, como Confucio o el Mago Gandalf. En esta época en que impera la especie de que todas las opiniones son válidas, algunos sostenemos lo obvio: no todas las opiniones valen por igual. Ni siquiera todas son respetables. Quien sabe, sabe. Es por ello que, dada la naturaleza, pluralidad y erudición de los saberes de nuestro homenajeado, sus opiniones prestigian el foro y lo convierten en uno de sus referentes, en una de sus vedettes (me disculparán la frivolidad y el galicismo).

Yo lo sigo con gran delectación, tanto las profusas y documentadas disquisiciones gramaticales, azote de lerdos y cantamañanas, como los apuntes agudos y socarrones al calor de una charla amistosa en algún hilo, vivo o muerto.

Que sea por mucho tiempo. Parabéns!


----------



## XiaoRoel

¡Qué exceso, qué hybris!
Muchas gracias por tu consideración. Para mí también es un placer leerte.


----------



## duvija

Por ahora no lo movieron de foro, no? (¿o soy tan tarada que solamente encuentro éste?). 
Miles de elogios a alguien de quien guardo algunas respuestas, porque no puedo creer que sean tan ininteligibles. Xiao, sos un tesoro. Hay que mantenerte fresco. Los latinistas son inmortales.


----------



## swift

¡Los diez mil de Xiao Roel!
​
Maestro:

Siempre es un placer leerte y aprender de ti. Muchas gracias por haber vuelto a los foros: nos hacías mucha falta y la verdad es que se les saca más provecho a las discusiones con tus aportes eruditos y documentados. Diez mil veces gracias por  todo lo que significa tu presencia, tu amistad y tu ayuda.

Un abrazo fuerte,


José


----------



## Colchonero

Este garito no sería lo mismo sin el amigo Xiao. Y se le echó en falta durante el largo invierno, cuando anduvo desaparecido en vete a saber qué investigaciones secretas. A veces hay hilos en los que uno intervendría pero piensas: No, esto lo responderá mejor Xiao. Y siempre es así.

Un abrazo fuerte, querido maestro. Y como de abrazos andamos sobrados, algo más. Y aquí, la explicación.


----------



## Lurrezko

Ole, ole, y añado un timbaliño de lamprea, para picar. Es que estoy que reboso de hybris, chico.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Conseguiréis que me sonroje, como virgo abeatada.


----------



## Canela Mad

Como Gandalf el Gris después de su incursión por los insondables abismos de las minas de Moria, ha vuelto más sabio (si cabe), más ágil y más resplandeciente en su nueva encarnación de Gandalf el Blanco...
Y con una sonrisa ladeada que lo convierte en irresistible para sus seguidores, entre los cuales tengo el placer de contarme.

En su honor me permito citar la cántiga de Martín Codax para recordar lo mucho que lo echamos de menos durante su ausencia:

Ai ondas que eu vin ver

Ai ondas que eu vin veer,
se me saberedes dizer con le
por que tarda meu amigo sen min.

Ai ondas que eu vin mirar,
se me saberedes contar
por que tarda meu amigo sen min.

Tampoco viene mal otra maravilla de las tierras gallegas, una botellita de albariño:

http://www.martincodax.com/producto#/organistrum


----------



## swift

¿Te gustan las empanadas?


----------



## maidinbedlam

Aunque visito poco el foro de Español, he tenido ocasión de comprobar tus muchos aciertos.

Parabéns, e que sexan moitos máis!


----------



## cbrena

Un placer tenerte de vuelta. Leo con fruición todas tus intervenciones y además de arriba abajo, que ya es.  No siempre las entiendo, todo hay que decirlo, pero tiempo al tiempo, y tiempo para leer lo que escribes siempre lo saco de algún sitio.
Tus agudos apuntes y tu ingenio en las charlas es todo un deleite. Un placer poder saludarte, Xiao.


----------



## sincerelyyours

Felicitaciones Sr. XiaoRoel!!!


----------



## Peterdg

Hola Xiao,

Yo también quiero darte la enhorabuena por tus 10000 intervenciones y decirte que me alegra mucho verte de nuevo por aquí. Muchas veces (si no todas) me haces reflexionar sobre teorías que creo tener claras y acertadas pero que al fin y al cabo no parecen ser tan absolutas. A veces coincidimos, a veces no pero siempre vale la pena reflexionar sobre el tema; así se aprende más. 

¡Gracias!

Un abrazo,

Peter


----------



## Agró

*Χριστός ἀνέστη!*

Y el Celta, también.

¡¡¡Enhorabuena!!!


----------



## Pinairun

Cada uno es cada uno.
Yo antes ya admiraba a Xiao por sus conocimientos, pero desde que me descubrió la existencia del aguardiente del Ulla lo tengo en un pedestal. 

Tomemos todos una copita y brindemos por él.  
¡Salud, Xiao, por muchos años!


----------



## Lurrezko

Agró said:


> *Χριστός ἀνέστη!*



Qué rabia, y yo que quise poner el título del hilo en sánscrito, pero no doy para tanto...


----------



## Colchonero

Lurrezko said:


> Qué rabia, y yo que quise poner el título del hilo en sánscrito, pero no doy para tanto...



Aficionados...


----------



## XiaoRoel

Sois una gente cojonuda. Muchísimas gracias.


----------



## swift

Colchonero said:


> Aficionados...


Pero bien completos. En palabras de Juana Inés:

«Dijo un discreto que no es necio entero el que no sabe latín; pero el que lo sabe está calificado. Y añado yo que lo perfecciona (si es perfección la necedad) el haber estudiado un poco de filosofía y teología y el tener alguna noticia de lenguas, que con eso es necio en muchas ciencias y lenguas: porque un necio grande no cabe en sólo la lengua materna.» Juana Inés de Asbaje y  Ramírez de Santillana.


----------



## duvija

Canela Mad said:


> Tampoco viene mal otra maravilla de las tierras gallegas, una botellita de albariño:
> 
> http://www.martincodax.com/producto#/organistrum



Y que en su definición gustatoria, se enuncia totalmente fonético:

_Largo, con retronasal de notas frutales nítidas...
_


----------



## XiaoRoel

¡Qué hermosas aliteraciones!


----------



## swift

Por fin no supimos qué hiciste con tu fregoneta, Xiao. La gira nunca llegó a estas tierras, tampoco.


----------



## blasita

Xiao, mi más sincera felicitación. 

Gracias por compartir tus vastos conocimientos con nosotros, y además con esa actitud tan abierta y respetuosa. Es un verdadero placer leer tus comentarios; espero que podamos seguir haciéndolo mucho más tiempo.


----------



## utrerana

Xiao:
No me extraña nada que tengas 10.000, extraño sería que los tuviera yo, jejejeje.
Bueno, como petarda oficial del foro, cuando sea la quinta parte que tú, y pueda redactar con esa riqueza de vocabulario ( a veces no me entero ni de papa, supongo que mi neurona no llega a tanto), voy a escribirte un comentario que ya verás, eso sí, necesito diez años por lo menos de margen, que no es mucho pedir,por lo pronto ya los complementos al menos, los domino ( directo si se sustituye por "las lolas", ¡qué dominio qué dominio! yo misma me sorprendo).
Agradecerte tu ayuda y tus intervenciones, y sobre todo, el que las comparta, ue no es chica tarea.
¡Muchas gracias y felicidades!


----------



## bondia

Lurrezko said:


> Qué rabia, y yo que quise poner el título del hilo en sánscrito,
> 
> pero no doy para tanto...



No sé qué pasó con mi intento de post  anterior..

Querría decir:
..y yo que quise contestar en Middle English, pero tampoco doy para tanto.
Felicidades, amigo Xiao, y gracias. Aun me acuerdo de tu corrección de mis "leísmos" en "Dulce et decorum est". Me ha servido para recordarlo siempre (espero).
Salut!


----------



## Calambur

swift said:


> Por fin no supimos qué hiciste con tu fregoneta, Xiao. La gira nunca llegó a estas tierras, tampoco.


Descubrí dónde está la fregoneta del Maestro: estacionada de culata frente a la RAE -seguro que con una bomba adentro-, y apuesto a que él es el que huye en la motocicleta. Mirá: http://www.tusbuscadores.com/notiprensa/fotos/realacademia-edif.jpg


Felicitaciones, *Xiao*, y gracias por desasnarnos y por la paciencia que nos tenés. 
Es un placer tenerte de nuevo por aquí.


----------



## swift

¡Ah, ah! Ahí se ve, aguardando el momento oportuno. ¿Pero de verdad será de los que huyen tras el golpe?


----------



## Calambur

swift said:


> ¿Pero de verdad será de los que huyen tras el golpe?


Me costaría creer eso, pero en este caso lo encontraría justificado: ¿dónde estaría la gracia de no verla volar?


----------



## XiaoRoel

Ya hablaremos de los arcanos de la Irreal (y de sus covachuelas).


----------



## ampurdan

Felicidades, maestro.


----------



## cbrena

XiaoRoel said:


> Ya hablaremos de los arcanos de la Irreal (y de sus covachuelas).


He tenido que consultar en la Irreal lo que significaba arcanos, pero ahora no veo el momento de que nos hables de ellos. Y si no es mucho pedir: hazlo de la forma más cerrada e irrespetuosa que sepas.


----------



## swift

Un respeto, Cbrena. Aquí estamos entre gente educada.


----------



## cbrena

Cierto, Swift, el problema es que mi respeto va unido a mi humor. Espero mantener al menos la poca educación que adquirí.


----------



## swift

Por favor, no nos falte al respeto, Cbrena.


----------



## XiaoRoel

La fregoneta que como sabéis por una filtración de seguridad está hace meses aparcada frente la Irreal. El caso es que invitamos a nuestro amigo Kotrof  (un histórico de la tercera Internacional) que algo sabe de estas cosas de los secretos (llegó a tener covachuela en la KGB) y me dió unas ideas. Por el momento los informes son de lo más reservado (pero algo vamos sabiendo de las causas de tanto dislate como puebla hogaño lo que otrora fué una casa seria. Seguiremos informando cuando las circunstancias de seguridad lo aconsejen.


----------



## Calambur

Aquí hay varios que no voy a mencionar porque no hace falta, que en cuanto pueden calzan un comentario "faltándoles" a los demás. Y yo que soy tan formalita tengo que morderme la lengua -con el peligro que ello implica- para no protestar.


----------



## swift

La fregoneta, Cal, era el tema.


----------



## Carfer

XiaoRoel said:


> Conseguiréis que me sonroje, como virgo abeatada.



Aos 10.000 já ninguém é virgem nem finge sê-lo. Nem conseguirias, porque os teus comentários são de uma profundidade incompatível com a virgindade. Venham outros dez mil e mais dez vezes dez mil. Um grande abraço.


----------



## Calambur

swift said:


> La fregoneta, Cal, era el tema.


¡Ah!, sí, ya veo. Resulta que el Maestro se metió a hablar mientras yo escribía y publicó antes. No me cedió el lugar, y eso que soy una dama. Ya no quedan caballeros. ¡Qué falta de respeto!


----------



## XiaoRoel

Pusiera yo mil capas a tus pies, Calambur querida.


----------



## Calambur

Me derrito, Xiao... que me derrito, lo juro -y te perdono la falta de respeto-.


----------



## duvija

Calambur said:


> Me derrito, Xiao... que me derrito, lo juro -y te perdono la falta de respeto-.



Hey! Hey! ¿y las demás? ¿nada de cariño, siquiera?


----------



## olivinha

Querido Xiao,
Meus parabéns! É sempre um prazer cruzar com você pelos foros de WR, especialmente pelo de português.
Um super abraço com toda a minha admiração,


----------



## Colchonero

XiaoRoel said:


> Pusiera yo mil capas a tus pies, Calambur querida.



Así no se puede. Con estas frases te levanta a todas las minas.


----------



## Lurrezko

Di que sí, chico. Cuando se aleja del grado cero de la escritura, no hay quien le tosa.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Pero, un gran saludo a Xiao. Mi deseo de que se tome menos licencias y de que esté siempre al pie del cañón para enmendarnos la plana. Un gran saludo


----------



## XiaoRoel

Esto de las "licencias por estudios" no puedo evitarlo. Este año fueron los Siglos de Oro de la lengua española y sus conexiones europeas (todo muy "conexionado"). El curso que viene me temo que las lenguas célticas. Pero este estudio lingüístico me trasladará de foro, pero no de portal.
Y, de nuevo, a todos  muchas gracias por vuestros excesos efusivos,


----------



## swift

Yo tuve examen de teoría literaria el viernes, precisamente sobre la teoría de la novela en el siglo de Cervantes. Cómo me habría gustado ahondar más en el tema. Tendré que sacar el tiempo.


----------



## Lurrezko

Yo el viernes estuve de campamento saussureiano en el Monasterio Xiaorroelín de mi comarca. Ya me han ascendido a cinturón naranja con adyacente substantivo dorado. Con decirte que ya me dejan tildar fué e imprecar en indoeuropeo, no te digo más.


----------



## Colchonero

Lurrezko said:


> Yo el viernes estuve de campamento saussureiano en el Monasterio Xiaorroelín de mi comarca. Ya me han ascendido a cinturón naranja con adyacente susbtantivo dorado. Con decirte que ya me dejan tildar fué, no te digo más.



Pero se dice que las pruebas para acceder a ese santuario son terribles. Incluyen al parecer una pista americana construida -tiemblo al decirlo- con los más difíciles idiolectos.


----------



## swift

¡Vaya! Yo aprendiéndome el tratado sobre lo sublime del pseudo Longino en el original griego.  Tendré que aplicarme más, a ver si llego a Caballero de la Pasiva Refleja.


----------



## swift

Colchonero said:


> Pero se dice que las pruebas para acceder a ese santuario son terribles. Incluyen al parecer una pista americana construida -tiemblo al decirlo- con los más difíciles idiolectos.


Un camino empedrado con idiotismos.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Uno, solo, enfrentado a las fauces de la mismidad…


----------



## duvija

XiaoRoel said:


> Uno, solo, enfrentado a las fauces de la mismidad…



Reflexivo, ¿y encima narcisista?


----------



## XiaoRoel

Y a poco más circunflejo, pero de los "de 10".


----------



## swift

¡Yo quiero un _poster_ de Xiao Roel!


----------



## Pinairun

swift said:


> ¡Yo quiero un _poster_ de Xiao Roel!



¡Toma, y yo!


----------



## Pixidio

Felicidades Xiao, siempre es un placer leerte. Un abrazo.


----------



## SãoEnrique

Xiao Noraboa! Agradézolle pola axuda dada.


----------



## juandiego

Un poco tarde para lo de los 10.000 pero muchas gracias por tus aportes y en general por tu realmente valiosa contribución a los foros, Xiao.

Después de no haberte visto durante algún tiempo, me llevé un buen susto cuando vi hace nada el hilo en el que te despedías. Te ruego que superes toda tentación de hacerlo en el futuro porque con toda seguridad son muchísimos más los que deseamos que siempre sigas aquí.

¡Ah! y si me permites una pequeña crítica-recomendación-deseo: pon más ejemplos, por favor.

Un abrazo.


----------



## Julvenzor

Yo llego aún más tarde; mas cuando la dicha es grande, no queda en vacío. Mis sinceras felicitaciones Xiao. Tantas habrán sido las palabras empleadas, que si las recopilase sobrarían para engendrar una colección filológica de alta valía. Gracias a usted sé algo de latín sin haber nunca dado nada. No cuento con suficiente vocabulario como para expresar la enorme gratitud que me suscita.


----------



## Outsider

Junto os meus parabéns aos demais.


----------

